

MS Open Technologies contributes Hyper-V provider for Vagrant - jimmcslim
http://msopentech.com/blog/2014/02/25/vagrant-and-hyper-v-provides-managed-devops-work-environments/

======
jimmcslim
And the code itself can be found at:
[https://github.com/MSOpenTech/vagrant/](https://github.com/MSOpenTech/vagrant/)

Have had a quick look, and hopefully will get the chance to install and use it
soon. It appears they are shelling out to Powershell scripts to do the heavy
lifting, which means this needs to be run on the Windows box that is the
Hyper-V server (Hyper-V is included in Windows 8 desktop as well). While thats
kind of expected and certainly the easiest path, it would be great if they
implemented a Ruby WMI client (or Powershell remoting client?) that could
interact with the Hyper-V API directly.

